# Immigrant Visa



## rattiegyal (Jun 22, 2010)

I am in the process of getting an immigrant visa (sponsorship by sister). The NVC have just emailed me to say they are sending the case file to the US Embassy here in the UK. Could someone tell me how long it will be before I get an interview witht he Embassy? I also believe I need to have the medical done before the interview takes place.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

rattiegyal said:


> I am in the process of getting an immigrant visa (sponsorship by sister). The NVC have just emailed me to say they are sending the case file to the US Embassy here in the UK. Could someone tell me how long it will be before I get an interview witht he Embassy? I also believe I need to have the medical done before the interview takes place.


sponsorship by a sister takes about 10 years to get the visa
when did she file??


----------



## rattiegyal (Jun 22, 2010)

Davis1 said:


> sponsorship by a sister takes about 10 years to get the visa
> when did she file??


Yes, she applied 10 years ago and at the beginning of this year I received the application form. This has been filled in, photos and all paperwork necessary, i.e. police reports etc. have been given. Hence the email from the NVC at the weekend saying that all paperwork needed is on the case file and this file is being sent to the US Embassy in London for them to contact me for an interview. I now need to know approx. how long it will take for the Embassy to contact me for an interview date so I can start working on getting the medical.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

rattiegyal said:


> Yes, she applied 10 years ago and at the beginning of this year I received the application form. This has been filled in, photos and all paperwork necessary, i.e. police reports etc. have been given. Hence the email from the NVC at the weekend saying that all paperwork needed is on the case file and this file is being sent to the US Embassy in London for them to contact me for an interview. I now need to know approx. how long it will take for the Embassy to contact me for an interview date so I can start working on getting the medical.


Anytime in the next 12 months ... more probably in the next 6 months 
but they move at just the one pace...when they eventually contact you ..you will get the instruction for the medical ..police report etc ..


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

rattiegyal said:


> Yes, she applied 10 years ago and at the beginning of this year I received the application form. This has been filled in, photos and all paperwork necessary, i.e. police reports etc. have been given. Hence the email from the NVC at the weekend saying that all paperwork needed is on the case file and this file is being sent to the US Embassy in London for them to contact me for an interview. I now need to know approx. how long it will take for the Embassy to contact me for an interview date so I can start working on getting the medical.


You're probably only a month or so off getting the interview. However, we're approaching July 4th, that time when Americans celebrate their first civil war for some strange reason. It's also the time they seem to rotate staff.

You can't book the medical until you get the first packet from the embassy with your case number on it.
Info on doc here: Knightsbridge Doctors Visa Medicals

It's time to get your records from your GP. Note that if you haven't got documentary evidence of the right jabs, they will jab you again. Usually cheaper to get them from your GP.

If you're getting bored, it's probably time to send off for your ACPO if you plan to be entering the US within the year.


----------



## rattiegyal (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for that, but I've already done the police report - needed that along with birth certificate etc. to submit the initial form. All I am now waiting for is my interview with the embassy (and will need to do the medical before the interview). I have my LND case number - but didn't want to book and pay £190 for the medical, if my interview wasn't for say, another 6-8 months, as they may not accept my medical after a certain amount of time.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

rattiegyal said:


> Thanks for that, but I've already done the police report - needed that along with birth certificate etc. to submit the initial form. All I am now waiting for is my interview with the embassy (and will need to do the medical before the interview). I have my LND case number - but didn't want to book and pay £190 for the medical, if my interview wasn't for say, another 6-8 months, as they may not accept my medical after a certain amount of time.


Medical certificate is good for a year - it must be valid on entry to the US with the IV. Time to book your medical I would think.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Good luck Rattie!!! I am nosy - what do you plan to do for a living?


----------



## rattiegyal (Jun 22, 2010)

twostep said:


> Good luck Rattie!!! I am nosy - what do you plan to do for a living?


Hopefully continue working as a PA in a law firm. However, I'd like to try something new - a total change of career!


----------



## rattiegyal (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey, just to let you know I got an email from the NVC last night. My interview with the US Embassy in London is set for 20 August! So this process (i.e. the form filling in, police reports, etc) which started at the beginning of January will have taken 8 months. Quicker than I thought!


----------

